# Nipple/Elbow



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

:clapHey guys this is my first post. Im a new member just wanted to say hello to all. And post some pics of our first bill fishing trip. We cought this white marlin around the 131 hole. It was a first for all of us we mainly bottom fish. We just started bill fishing 3 weeks ago dont know much about it but we must be doing somethig right. we cought it on 9/5/09 not a long fight we had it in the boat in 5 min. I know alot of yall frown on putting bill fish in the boat but like i said it was our first. we relased it and it swam away fine.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice job on your firstwhitemarlin. That specific lure has always worked well for white marlin this time of year. That water looked good too! And btw, not frowning on bringing a marlin in to take a pic, because I did it with my first sail a few years ago, but I believe they have made it illegal to do. Might wanna check that out. But none the less, congrats!


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

<LI><DIV align=left>I will check that out but i thought you were allowed to keep one. I would not do that but if you can keep one and kill it you should be able to take some pics</DIV></LI>


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Law is.....pull it out of the water, you gotta keep it, illegal to pull it for pics and return it. I know...strange, but it is what it is. Nice catch though....


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

nice !



laws are strange like that....I have still to see my first for real billfish



I have seen them tailing and busting on bait, but never on a line



Good job guys :letsdrink


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info now i know.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on the White and welcome to the Forum....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Any way you look at it that is a fine catch. Good job.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Wade for the clarification! Good to see you still have your "wits" about you. Again, congrats on that catch and welcome to the forum!

Wes


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

First trip billfish! Pretty work!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that was a great report! Congats on your first marlin!


----------

